# Trout Unl. Colorado Pontoon



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had my eye on this 'toon for a while now. If this economic stimulus check shows up I think I'm gonna buy it. Does anyone have any experience with this pontoon boat? Any thoughts, insights or comments are welcome. Thanks


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

My dad has a moder similar to this one... I cant remember the name of it though. I checked em out when I was looking for a toon of my own. I liked em but if I remember right they are pretty heavy.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah it says they are 80 pounds. I guess they have a built in wheel so it can be easily rolled around. I have a float tube also, but would like something to float a bit higher at the bigger waters like strawberry.


----------



## mateo (Nov 12, 2007)

I've never heard anything bad about them, and I've known people who've owned them. I own the smaller version and wish I had the larger one. Actually I own two of hte smaller ones. The best price I've seen on the Colorado was at Sam's Club.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

you can buy a "panther" model pontoon for the same price from cabelas website and nothing beats it for the price. I don't want to sound like a know-it-all or anything but everything about them is better than the alternative. lower more aerodynamic toons that you can set things on because they're flat on top, less wind resistance, the back platform is perfect in dimensions for mounting a electric ancor which I think is a must for how much moving around you like to be doing. The list goes on and on seriously. Mine is all decked out with a platform for standing on that I made, fish finder, electric ancor/motor. Im just saying all this because the design allows you to make modifications because of the flat top of the pontoons. I keep saying this but for sure in the next few days Im going to post a few pics of my pontoon just to show people all the contraptions I made for it and give people ideas. Its pretty trick you'll see.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Id like see that craft of yours Jeremy28...  

I would also like to know if you've had it on the water yet this year?..I guess there some open water down that way, isn't there? :?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Yeah it says they are 80 pounds.


 :shock: All I can say is that 50 pounds is the heaviest one I'd want to portage. If you drive right up to the shore everywhere you fish, 70 or 80 is alright. I often carry mine 100-200 yards at some locations, and 50 lbs empty usually gets me to 60 or so with all my gear.

Pontoons are kind of an awkward shape to carry, so the lighter the better. My Dad has an 80 pounder and I'd never buy anything that heavy.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm a big old boy, so I need something larger to support my heavy backside. :lol: Like I said, I have a float tube still, and I intend to use it for trips that will require me to walk a ways to water, but I would like a pontoon to support my weight better, allowing me to float higher, and to not feel so vulnerable on the larger waters. The one I'm looking at supports 400 lbs, so that will give me PLENTY of leeway for gear and such, and I'll almost always be driving right down to the water in the truck to launch. Costco sells them online, and I have seen them in-store several times for $300. Seems like the price can't be beat, considering its got a nice big basket on the back, several storage pockets, and a motor mount.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I'm a big old boy, so I need something larger to support my heavy backside. :lol: Like I said, I have a float tube still, and I intend to use it for trips that will require me to walk a ways to water, but I would like a pontoon to support my weight better,* allowing me to float higher, and to not feel so vulnerable on the larger waters. The one I'm looking at supports 400 lbs, so that will give me PLENTY of leeway for gear and such, and I'll almost always be driving right down to the water in the truck to launch. Costco sells them online, and I have seen them in-store several times for $300. Seems like the price can't be beat, considering its got a nice big basket on the back, several storage pockets, and a motor mount.[/*quote]
> 
> All those things considered....it sounds like a pretty good deal...


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I'm a big old boy, so I need something larger to support my heavy backside. :lol: Like I said, I have a float tube still, and I intend to use it for trips that will require me to walk a ways to water, but I would like a pontoon to support my weight better, allowing me to float higher, and to not feel so vulnerable on the larger waters. The one I'm looking at supports 400 lbs, so that will give me PLENTY of leeway for gear and such, and I'll almost always be driving right down to the water in the truck to launch. Costco sells them online, and I have seen them in-store several times for $300. Seems like the price can't be beat, considering its got a nice big basket on the back, several storage pockets, and a motor mount.


I bought that one at costco last year and its been great, I have a trolling motor on it and spent about 25 days trolling around various lakes with it with no problems. I got one little puncture on the bladder and put a quick patch on it that has held great.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> you can buy a "panther" model pontoon for the same price from cabelas website and nothing beats it for the price. I don't want to sound like a know-it-all or anything but everything about them is better than the alternative. lower more aerodynamic toons that you can set things on because they're flat on top, less wind resistance, the back platform is perfect in dimensions for mounting a electric ancor which I think is a must for how much moving around you like to be doing. The list goes on and on seriously. Mine is all decked out with a platform for standing on that I made, fish finder, electric ancor/motor. Im just saying all this because the design allows you to make modifications because of the flat top of the pontoons. I keep saying this but for sure in the next few days *Im going to post a few pics of my pontoon *just to show people all the contraptions I made for it and give people ideas. Its pretty trick you'll see.


well..... we're waiting.


----------

